# Brew Day At Eagle Heights - Meet Babbs/zwickel



## Ross (2/3/09)

Frank (Head Brewer) & the BABBs Crew will be brewing 500L of an English Best Bitter in the style of Timothy Taylor Landlord Bitter at Eagle Heights Brewery, 10 Macdonnell Rd, Eagle Heights. Mash in will be 9am on Sunday 8th March. Our good friend from Germany "Zwickel" & his good lady, will also be in attendance as honourary guests.

Plenty of great beers on tap & BBQ lunch will be provided for those interested. $25 for Steak, $18 for Chicken/chops, $10 for kids. 
Venue is wife/child friendly, so all welcome - It's also market day on the mountain, so plenty to do for those not interested in the brewery.
The event is open to all visitors but the wort kits are restricted to BABBs members only. 

We expect to be all done & dusted by about 1pm, then for those interested, we will be heading up to Mt Brewery for a few beers with Ian Watson (Head Brewer).

Should be a great day, so look forward meeting as many AHBer's that can make the trip up the mountain & join us.

Cheers 

Ross
BrewMaster BABBS


----------



## Batz (2/3/09)

Is there any inexpensive accommodation close by? As in cheapish?


----------



## chappo1970 (2/3/09)

There's a park bench at the lookout... You might need to get there early to save disappointment! :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/3/09)

Bugger ! In Brisbane a week too late and leaving too early to catch the BaBBs monthly meeting. Have a good one and give Zwickel my regards. Anyone in Brissie planning a brewday over the weekend of the 21st/22nd March ?


----------



## chappo1970 (2/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Bugger ! In Brisbane a week too late and leaving too early to catch the BaBBs monthly meeting. Have a good one and give Zwickel my regards. Anyone in Brissie planning a brewday over the weekend of the 21st/22nd March ?



Fats,

I'm keen but you have to remember I am still breaking me and my brewery in ATM!


----------



## InCider (2/3/09)

I am seriously considering changing one of my kids' birthdays to another date. Just so I can go. He's young, and can get used to another date. :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/3/09)

InCider said:


> ...He's young, and can get used to another date. :lol:
> 
> InCider.


 :lol: 

Does liquid paper show up on birth certificates? If not InCider I have a plan, not a very good plan, but it is a plan... Do you have any liquid paper?


----------



## muckey (2/3/09)

Grrrr!!!

wont be in Brisvegas till next month [sigh!]


----------



## Batz (2/3/09)

InCider said:


> I am seriously considering changing one of my kids' birthdays to another date. Just so I can go. He's young, and can get used to another date. :lol:
> 
> InCider.




Are they all born in March?


----------



## Ross (2/3/09)

Batz said:


> Is there any inexpensive accommodation close by? As in cheapish?




Plenty of accom on the mountain Batz to match every pocket. Unfortunately I don't know them, so would need a google search. Hope you can make it.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/09)

Muckey said:


> Grrrr!!!
> 
> wont be in Brisvegas till next month [sigh!]



Muckey: You will be detained and questioned at great length so we can get the lowdown on Butters. Ve hav vays of making you talk.

ON topic, heaps of accom on the mountain but nothing really for under 120 on Wotif


----------



## InCider (2/3/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Does liquid paper show up on birth certificates? If not InCider I have a plan, not a very good plan, but it is a plan... Do you have any liquid paper?



Mate, I can get the Chemist to make a birth certificate with the right stock! 




Batz said:


> Are they all born in March?



I might make them 'floating birthdays'! Only one for March - St Pats day, but the Inlaws (and keg sponsors) are coming up from Tassie...


----------



## microbe (2/3/09)

How does one become a member of BABBs?

That's just more than a stones throw from me and with market day on too just might be able to swing that one with SWMBO.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## NickB (2/3/09)

I should be there... won't be able to participate in the cubing unfortunately, but will have a beer or three and see how things work at the brewery!

Cheers


----------



## muckey (2/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Muckey: You will be detained and questioned at great length so we can get the lowdown on Butters. Ve hav vays of making you talk.



plied with lots of homebrew should do it......Oh wait, forget that!! Oh Damn!!! :blink: 

You blokes and blokettes should have a great time on the mountain, its a beautiful spot - am waiting for the thread that reveals the aftermath


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/09)

microbe said:


> How does one become a member of BABBs?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> microbe



Go to meeting as a visitor on the last Thursday of every month (except December), apply for membership and when your application has been accepted, pay your thirty five bucks for the year and you're in. You can't sign up on the spot because the club is alcohol related and you need to be screened to make sure you aren't a crazed metho drinking derro. 

Crazed Chimay drinking derros welcome  

Google BABBs for details.


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/09)

Don't think I can make this one  but will keep trying to find and excuse/angle right down to the wire :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Zwickel (2/3/09)

Hello Brewers,

Im very glad to be able to join the event on Eagles Heights, thanks a lot to Ross for invitation.
It seems to become a very nice event on a very nice place.

@Batz, no more chance for the park bench, Ive made a reservation for it already  

Cheers to all homebrewers


----------



## kram (2/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Go to meeting as a visitor on the last Thursday of every month (except December), apply for membership and when your application has been accepted, pay your thirty five bucks for the year and you're in. You can't sign up on the spot because the club is alcohol related and you need to be screened to make sure you aren't a crazed metho drinking derro.
> 
> Crazed Chimay drinking derros welcome
> 
> Google BABBs for details.


Fourth Thursday of the month!

See ya there Zwickel!


----------



## browndog (2/3/09)

I'm in, unfortunately I have to bring the Dragon and Senior Anklebiter, but hopefully they will dissapear to the markets and not be too much of a bother  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Henno (2/3/09)

I thought to myself 'Hell yeah, I"m in'. I thought 'Hell yeah, I get to meet Zwickel'.

Then I looked at the date and did a bit of maths. Today is the 2nd of March so that makes Sunday the 8th this Sunday as far as I can ascertain. I would have liked a wee bit more notice. 

Oh well, have a beer for me guys.


----------



## FreemanDC (2/3/09)

I wish, but i'm off to the beenleigh swap meet to sell the old dodge phoenix


----------



## clean brewer (3/3/09)

browndog said:


> I'm in, unfortunately I have to bring the Dragon and Senior Anklebiter, but hopefully they will dissapear to the markets and not be too much of a bother
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Browndog,

That is so f--king funny :lol: , I havnt heard the Dragon for a long time and Senior Anklebiter is a crack up, ill have to use that one.. :lol: 

I nearly spat my beer over the Monitor... :unsure:


----------



## Zwickel (3/3/09)

:lol: one more Dragon for the market here :lol: 

but no worries, after the market we should have enough beer left for mine :lol: 

@Henno, Ill make it up to Agnes Water, do you still have a spare fishing rod for an old man?

Im very glad to see ya all soon.

Cheers


----------



## Whistlingjack (3/3/09)

Zwickel said:


> :lol: one more Dragon for the market here :lol:



 

Lucky you have those emoticons in place!

WJ


----------



## Batz (3/3/09)

Ross said:


> Plenty of accom on the mountain Batz to match every pocket. Unfortunately I don't know them, so would need a google search. Hope you can make it.
> 
> Cheers Ross




It won't happen unfortunately,I am afraid I have a little injury ATM
You guys have a good one,and a beer or two for me  

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

browndog said:


> I'm in, unfortunately I have to bring the Dragon and Senior Anklebiter, but hopefully they will dissapear to the markets and not be too much of a bother
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



:lol: 

Do they have a Dragon Pen and Anklebiter crush at the markets? I'm gunna need something to control my mob.

Myself, Wfeypoosey, rugrats x 2, Dad and Mum will all be going. Only Dad and Myself for the brewing. Holy stuffing olives I'm gunna have to the box trailer on for the kids!


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

Chappo said:


> There's a park bench at the lookout... You might need to get there early to save disappointment! :lol:



C'mon mate, 5 star accomodation - a bus shelter is the go.... :lol:


----------



## Henno (3/3/09)

I have thought about this long and hard and begged the boss and she says we are going! I said 'I'll be buggered'

Accomodation is booked for the Sunday evening on the mountain. We will probably head down on the Saturday though and stay somewhere in Brissy or Gold Coast that night. 

Zwickel I certainly do have a spare rod for you mate. It is pink and has pictures of little fairies on it though, the best that money could buy,... from kMart.


----------



## InCider (3/3/09)

Henno said:


> I have thought about this long and hard and begged the boss and she says we are going! I said 'I'll be buggered'



Who's turn is it? :lol:


----------



## sqyre (4/3/09)

InCider said:


> Who's turn is it? :lol:



Must be mine... :blink: 

Hi everybody!! long time no post... I'm coming too!!..

Sqyre..  

.
.
.
.


----------



## clean brewer (4/3/09)

sqyre said:


> Must be mine... :blink:
> 
> Hi everybody!! long time no post... I'm coming too!!..
> 
> ...



Welcome back Sqyre,

Hope you got everything sorted that you had dramas with..


----------



## sqyre (4/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Welcome back Sqyre,
> 
> Hope you got everything sorted that you had dramas with..




Thanks CB....Yeh we are ok...
Finally a local venue i can easily get dropped off and picked up from...  
Looking forward to it... been meaning to take a trip up the mountain for a while now..
had to sell a Kidney for some extra cash for the day but hey.. it was pretty much stuffed anyway...  (a bit like incider's bum. . . stuffed..  )

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider (4/3/09)

sqyre said:


> Thanks CB....Yeh we are ok...
> Finally a local venue i can easily get dropped off and picked up from...
> Looking forward to it... been meaning to take a trip up the mountain for a while now..
> had to sell a Kidney for some extra cash for the day but hey.. it was pretty much stuffed anyway...  (a bit like incider's bum. . . stuffed..  )
> ...




I TAKE OFFENCE TO THAT SQYRE! :angry: 

How dare you tell everyone you sold a kidney! 
You sold one of my kids you bastard! :lol:


----------



## sqyre (4/3/09)

InCider said:


> I TAKE OFFENCE TO THAT SQYRE!
> 
> How dare you tell everyone you sold a kidney!
> You sold one of my kids you bastard!




Shhhhhhh!!!! :unsure: 
Dont worry i dont think it was yours... it was the one that looked like Pat.... h34r: 

Sqyre..


----------



## browndog (4/3/09)

sqyre said:


> Must be mine... :blink:
> 
> Hi everybody!! long time no post... I'm coming too!!..
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you Brucie, it seemed like you'd slipped off the planet or something. See you sunday!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (5/3/09)

Yay... looks like a good crew. SWMBO and I will be there sans anklebiter.


----------



## Ross (6/3/09)

Brewers,


You are in for a treat with the Eagle Heights beers, their 9 bullet APa at 9.4% & their barrel aged version at 9.8% are exceptional - so bring a full wallet  
Also - Just spoke to Ed the owner of Eagle Heights & he's happy for us to bring BYO beers along to share on the day as well. So should make for a well lubricated day :beer: 

See you all there.....


Ross


----------



## beersom (6/3/09)

Ross said:


> You are in for a treat with the Eagle Heights beers, their 9 bullet APa at 9.4% & their barrel aged version at 9.8% are exceptional - so bring a full wallet
> 
> Ross


 yep the barrel aged 9 Bullets is a bloody tasty beer! gonna sit down to one tonight :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (6/3/09)

Looks like SWMBO is driving home Sunday. That should impress her nooo end <_<


----------



## Batz (6/3/09)

It's not fair







Batz


----------



## Snow (9/3/09)

Ok......... so how was it? Pictures?

- Snow


----------



## Paul H (9/3/09)

Snow said:


> Ok......... so how was it? Pictures?
> 
> - Snow



Terrible Snow, beer brewers & then more beer. :blink:


----------



## bonj (9/3/09)

Snow said:


> Pictures?


Stand by.


----------



## bonj (9/3/09)

Piccies


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/09)

Great day! Great company! Great beers! Great Bullsh#t! You missed nothing snow.  

Thanks to all for making it a great day.
Big thanks to Ross and the BABBS lads for making it all happen. 

Good photos Bonj thanks for sharing.


----------



## reviled (9/3/09)

Looks awesome!!  

Chappo, did you become a member?


----------



## Sully (9/3/09)

P***ed I missed it <_< 

AHB happy snaps and NO INCIDER!!??

Although Troydo features a fair number of times - trying to get some limelight while there is no Incider :lol: (Sorry mate, the red shirt makes you stand out in most shots)

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Zwickel (9/3/09)

sorry mates, I came in way too late. I didnt expect you to close down that early, Ive forgotten to be in Australia 

Around four at the afternoon I thought it would be early enough to go there and start drinking beer until the next morning, as we usually do so in Germany. But I just arrived when the event has been finished. Sorry for that, was my fault.
What a pity, but nevertheless we could still meet a funny bunch of homebrewers at the brewery and weve spent a great evening in a good restaurant nearby. Thanks a lot, especially to Henno and Bonj for having a great dinner together.

Cheers mates :icon_cheers:


----------



## Paul H (9/3/09)

Bonj said:


> Piccies



What about the photos without the clothes? <_<


----------



## bonj (9/3/09)

Paul H said:


> What about the photos without the clothes? <_<


You told me to keep them secret!


----------



## Snow (9/3/09)

Looks like fun was had by all. Very sorry I missed it  

Maybe next time.......

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (9/3/09)

Sully said:


> P***ed I missed it <_<
> 
> AHB happy snaps and NO INCIDER!!??
> 
> ...



No sheep either  .


----------



## Batz (9/3/09)

Zwickel said:


> start drinking beer until the next morning, as we usually do so in Germany.
> Cheers mates :icon_cheers:




That's how we do it on the Sunshine Coast as well Zwickel,those Brissy boys are just 'feen' :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Jye (9/3/09)

WTF is to go with the car?

Looked like an ok day


----------



## kram (9/3/09)

So where's Ross' photo with his new hair piece?


----------



## Jye (9/3/09)

Ross ogt a new merkin :huh:


----------



## Paul H (9/3/09)

kram said:


> So where's Ross' photo with his new hair piece?



Fark that was funny


----------



## clarkey7 (9/3/09)

Thanks to Ed (owner) and Frank (brewer) for a top day. :beerbang: 

Everyone from BABBS and AHB etc... was warmly welcomed into Eagle Heights Brewery, Bar and Bistro. 

We all had a great time, learnt something and drank plenty of beer.  

Has anyone managed to pitch their selected yeast into their wort kits yet?

Did you check the gravity?

I thought I heard Frank say the gravity into the cubes was 1043.......Anyone ??

I got 1036 (yes temp corrected) - Could their be variability depending on where your FWK was in the production line or is my trusty hydrometer on the blink?

Cheers

PB


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/09)

Ross or coordinator:

I put in an order for a cube as a non attendee with the understanding, of course, that my order would be switched to an attendee on the day.

Is there a list yet of non-attendees who got a cube, or was it fully subscribed on the day?

Just anxious to pitch my Tandaco :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross (9/3/09)

Fully subscribed on the day i'm afraid... but you'll get to enjoy the fruits of our labour at the April meeting...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/09)

Ross said:


> Fully subscribed on the day i'm afraid... but you'll get to enjoy the fruits of our labour at the April meeting...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Damn I'll just have to use my Tandaco to make some pizzas. :huh:


----------



## Hargie (9/3/09)

kram said:


> So where's Ross' photo with his new hair piece?



...wouldn't happen to be a rather fetching little red number i sent him home from Canberra with, around this time last year was it...??

...well done all, looks like a top day was had...i am suffering acute brewhouse envy after seeing all those pics...


----------



## bulp (9/3/09)

Just seen the photos, Ok now i'm really pissed off i left queensland, and Henno stop scaring the children.


----------



## Henno (9/3/09)

I had a great day and thanks to the BABBS boys for allowing me into the inner sanctum for the day. Those of us who kicked on at our hotel had a riotous dinner followed by a very loud session back in our room. Top night. I am feeling a bit sorry for myself today though. 

For those that have contacted me to find out about the cyclone up this way thank you for your concern. It is bloody windy with gusts nearing 40 knots at times. So far so good though. 

I still think Teri and I deserve some kind of award for the most kilometres driven to attend.

Give me a ring when you are coming up this way Zwickel. We might not be able to go fishing with this weather but there is a lovely coral trout in my freezer we will cook up.


----------



## InCider (10/3/09)

Henno said:


> I still think Teri and I deserve some kind of award for the most kilometres driven to attend.



Ned did Daintree to Everton Park... :lol: Now we just need Pistol Patch to drive over for the swap!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/3/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> I got 1036 (yes temp corrected) - Could their be variability depending on where your FWK was in the production line or is my trusty hydrometer on the blink?



I inoculated mine on Monday night. I must have got an early one as there was SFA hop dregs, but it was cloudier than I had expected.

I got approx 8.2 Brix on my refractometer (after yeast had been added) which according to an online calculator I went to works out to be 1033. So we're about the same.

FWIW temp of the brew when we filled the 20L containers was 98 when we started and 88 when we finished.

Mine is sitting in the brew fridge in the kitchen working away, though I must not have the lid on properly as I'm not getting the familiar "blurrp" of CO2 past the airlock that I'd expect after 24hrs.


----------



## sqyre (10/3/09)

Thanks to all for an Awesome day... :super: 
Great to be out and about again..(and locked back up for twice as long now)
Good to catch up with the BABBS boys, Beersom and especialy getting to meet Zwickle.. 

I need to put a very special Thank-you to Pocket Beers for taking me home... :unsure: 
even though it didn't exactly go to plan as his trusty NAV-PETE 5000 was left at home.

Here is the original planned route...


(33.8km = 39minutes)

But unfortunatly with the directions from the slightly confused NAV-SQYRE 120Y and the hazy back seat NAV-MOTHBALL 180B we ended up taking a slightly different route....

(312km = 4hours 37minutes)

Google Maps doesnt have "Stopped for a Piss HERE" Button so just imagine 27 evenly spaced big Red Arrows along the trip.

Oh and i will post some pics too.. (as soon as my Camera comes back from where i left it...) :unsure: 

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (10/3/09)

sqyre said:


> Thanks to all for an Awesome day... :super:
> Great to be out and about again..(and locked back up for twice as long now)
> Good to catch up with the BABBS boys, Beersom and especialy getting to meet Zwickle..
> 
> ...



:lol: hope you were carrying plenty of travellers.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/3/09)

FTR it's "blurrping"


----------



## clarkey7 (10/3/09)

The navigation didn't really go to plan, but I laughed pretty hard most of the way home. Very entertaining.  

I was getting a little antzy towards the end of the journey due to contemplating what would happen to me once I arrived home to a starving (I was to pick up dinner on route) and pregnant wife. h34r: 

I dropped of said "Power drinking navigation units" and turned on the afterburners for the fish and chip shop.

I placed the last order for the day and made it home in one piece. To my surprise my wife was more interested in the brewday and the setups on the mountain than removing my body parts....What a champ :beerbang: 

It was an awesome day  

Sign me up for another one.

PB

PS - Mine is already underway Blurp, Blurp Blurp


----------



## TidalPete (10/3/09)

sqyre said:


> But unfortunatly with the directions from the slightly confused NAV-SQYRE 120Y and the hazy back seat NAV-MOTHBALL 180B we ended up taking a slightly different route....



I say Brucey, you were unlucky not to have the NAV-TidalPete V1.0 (Now obsolete) fitted to Pocket Beers' vehicle as this was once the Beez kneez of all navigation systems for South-East Qld & would have got you home well before you left.
Bad luck mate.  

TP


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/3/09)

Batz said:


> That's how we do it on the Sunshine Coast as well Zwickel,those Brissy boys are just 'feen' :lol: :lol:
> 
> Batz




BABBS boys have to get to bed by 4pm...


Unique whithin the brewing world....


----------



## browndog (10/3/09)

I have to say a big thanks to our host and the BABBs guys for organising a great day, Mrs B and the tackers had a great time, emphasised by the way they all nodded off 10 mins into the trip home. I forgot to take a reading of my cube, but can tell you it was very cloudy, like a cup of tea when I poured it into the fermenter, there was some hops in the bottom of the cube. I pitched nottingham at 6am this morning. I'll have to keep a close eye on it the next two days and might try and knock it on the head before it gets down to some crazy FG.

cheers

Browndog


----------

